# Dew claws



## Southdown (May 3, 2012)

Am I supposed to trim the dew claws when hoof trimming?  I've never trimmed the dew claws before.  Just wondering.


----------



## goodhors (May 4, 2012)

I would trim them if they are raggedy or torn.  Just smooth 
them up with the finer side of a rasp, while sheep is restrained.


----------



## Southdown (May 4, 2012)

They don't look to ragged, but they look long maybe.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 5, 2012)

I've never trimmed them.


----------

